# Grand Canyon trip August 9, 2009



## LarryV (Oct 12, 2003)

Small World Adventures has teamed up with Moki Mac River Expeditions to offer a fourteen day trip down the Grand Canyon Aug. 9. We are inviting people interested in riding in dories and kayakers to contact us for details on this commercial trip. This is a great opportunity to run the Grand Canyon in style.
[email protected]


----------

